# Biketreff Marktheidenfeld



## Spessartbiker82 (30. August 2009)

hi,
sind Leute aus Marktheidenfeld da, die lust zum Biken haben?


----------



## Sebastian_2 (4. September 2009)

was fährst du denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spessartbiker82 (26. September 2009)

Hi,
So vom Hafenlohrtal nach Aurora, oder zur Sohlhöhe nach Lohr usw...
bin da relativ offen. wo fährst du so?


----------



## Spessartbiker82 (27. September 2009)

bin Mountainbiker


----------



## bernd e (27. September 2009)

Spessartbiker82 schrieb:


> wo fährst du so?



ich denke er ist auf der Suche nach Trails (sieht seinen Thred "Trial um Lohr).


----------



## radiKarl (4. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts aus gibt es eine Fahrgemeinschaft? ich hätte interesse!!!


----------



## bernd e (5. Juni 2012)

Für mich ist Hädefeld nicht vor der Haustür, WÜ aber auch nicht


----------



## radiKarl (5. Juni 2012)

Man kann sich auch in der Mitte treffen oder abwechselnd verschiedene Treffpunkten ausmachen..


----------

